# Dutch Oven



## In the Kitchen (Jul 3, 2007)

I recently checked the recipe for Pumpkin Crisp.  It is baked in a Dutch Oven.  Could you tell me  if all recipes that use Dutch Oven are posted under Outdoor Cooking?  I never have cooked outdoors and always have to use Dutch Oven in regular oven.  Thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes ITK, they in Outdoor Cooking - or you can do a search for DO or Dutch Oven.


----------

